# Help!! ASAP!



## Awilkerson (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a an s4 that is having some AC problems







the previous owner did not have the AC connected for a few years I'm guessing so we decide to reconnect all the line and try and use the recharge kits from auto zone so basically we did the recharge and the ac blew cold for about 15 mins and then shut off... i would hate to believe that the compressor is broken because the car only has 70k on it. the compressor still spins by hand but it a little rough. I want to believe it is the ac control unit because that thing can be kind of flakey... idk if anyone could just send a hint or just try and tell me the deal that would be awesome...


----------



## Awilkerson (Aug 27, 2008)

Please someone help me!


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Help!! ASAP! (Awilkerson)*

does the ac compressor make noise when engine is running? U mentioned that you recharged it.. Did you pull a vacuum on system before charging? Make sure there was enough oil for compressor? Actually get readings from refridgeration gauges so you know what the suction and discharge results are? 
Whenyou mean "a little rough" do you mean that the doesnt turn smoothly? bearing noise? shaftplay?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Awilkerson)*

Take it to a shop with AC Nitrogen Pressure Test equipment to find a leak.


----------



## Awilkerson (Aug 27, 2008)

the ac compressor doesnt do anything at all... no vag com.... i think i failed to mention that i have no fan on that side of the car and im not sure if the kid is right but he said the car will not kick the compressor on with out that fan...and there are no leaks.... + i just drove the car from NJ to tampa FL with no ac... Not fun.


----------



## Awilkerson (Aug 27, 2008)

could it be that i have no fan so since nothing is being cooled on that side the compressor wont kick on? please answer


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Awilkerson)*

What does a VAG Scan say?


----------



## Awilkerson (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont have the VAG scan and i really dont know where to go in Fl to have a shop do it.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Awilkerson)*

surely u can find a shop somewhere, goodyear? sts? use the internet and find something!


----------



## Awilkerson (Aug 27, 2008)

im going to try STS and good year


----------



## sracwohsf (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: (Awilkerson)*

the compressor won't kick if there isn't enough freon... do you have a dye kit? was the car in a front end damage situation before you bought it? I had a car that was in a light fender bender that pierced the ac condensor..... after dying it and the fan kicking you could see it splattered all over the engine bay. sounds like you might have a slow leak in the system... I would have replaced every o-ring in the system if it hasn't been used for some time.


----------

